
Using two (or more) git/GitHub identities - akafred
https://medium.com/@kjetiljd/using-two-or-more-git-github-identities-78f869adb069
======
akafred
The coolest part is that git supports setting name/email for an entire folder.
A new feature in git 2.15 (released late last year).

